# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Κύστη στο φτερό

## alex1986lunatic

Η Ρικο περναει πτερροροια αυτη την περιοδο. Σημερα παρατηρησα κατι στο φτερο της. Την επιασα και εχει βγαλει μια κυστη. Εκλεισα ραντεβου με γιατρο για την Παρασκευη. Απο την πτερροροια ειναι αυτη η κυστη; Ειναι επικινδυνη; Πρεπει να προσεξω κατι μεχρι την Παρασκευη;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αλέξανδρε δεν έχω και πολλές γνώσεις επί του θέματος παρόλα αυτά νομίζω είχα ακούσει πως υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνεται από αδυναμία να φυτρώσει κάποιο φτερό !
Έχει να κάνει με τον τύπο φτερώματος αν θυμάμαι καλά ! 
Τώρα αν θα πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι μέχρι να πας στην γιατρό δε ξέρω , να την παρακολουθείς μη το σπάσει και έχει αιμορραγία και όλα τα άλλα λογικά η γιατρός θα σε βοηθήσει !
Εύχομαι να μην είναι κάτι , καλή συνέχεια !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις να μας βαλεις φωτο;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν εχω Δημητρη. Την επιασα προηγουμενως αλλα δεν το σκεφτηκα και δε θελω να την ταλαιπωρησω ξανα βραδιατικα. Ειναι σκεψου μια κυστη μαλακη στο σημειο που ξεκινανε τα φτερα πτησης. Επισης πρεπει να εχει μεσα αιμα. Δεν την πολυεπιασα γιατι φοβηθηκα οτι μπορει να εσκαγε. Επισης στην κορυφη εξειχε η μυτη απο καινουργιο φτερο. Κατα τ'αλλα ειναι μια χαρα. Δε φαινεται να την ποναει. Τρωει, πεταει , παιζει κανονικα. Κουτσουλιες μια χαρα. Ηταν αυτη την περιοδο λιγο πιο ζαρωμενη αλλα νομιζω σε λογικα πλαισια λογω πτερροροιας-αλλαγης καιρου.

----------


## jk21

για να εξεχει φτερο , μαλλον συνηθισμενη κυστη φτερωματος θα ειναι αλλα σε φαση που δεν ειναι ευκολο το ανοιγμα της , αν εχει υγρο αιμα οχι πηγμενο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειναι πιο ευκολο δλδ αμα πηξει; Εγω μεχρι την Παρασκευη να εχω το νου μου μην σκασει; Αυτο περναει ευκολα ή θα την ταλαιπωρησει; Κανα καλο αρθρο υπαρχει να διαβαζα;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πάνω στα cockatiel επειδή έχω γράψει τα περισσότερα άρθρα εδώ μέσα δεν υπάρχει ακόμα κάτι (σε μερικές μέρες θα δημοσιευθεί νέο μου άρθρο πάνω στο φτέρωμα , πτερορροια κτλ αλλά και πάλι εκεί δεν αναφέρεται κάτι επιπλέον , ότι έγραψα παραπάνω )
Στην ενότητα με τα καναρίνια βέβαια μάλλον κάτι θα βρεις , κάτι είχε δει κάποτε το μάτι μου για τύπους φτερών κτλ που πιθανόν να αναφέρεται κάτι !  :Happy:  
Μγ σε αγχώνει εφόσον δεν έχει αλλάξει συμπεριφορά , όλα καλά θα πάνε !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jk21

*Κύστες ( Feather Lumps )*συνηθως συσσωρευει σμιγμα που καποια στιγμη σκληραινει και καθαριζεται σχετικα ευκολα .Το οτι εχει αρκετο αιμα δειχνει δυσκολη περιπτωση

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εν τω μεταξυ απο τυχη το ειδα εντελως. Καπως παραμεριστηκαν τα πουπουλα και το διεκρινα. Αλλιως κανονικα ουτε φαινεται.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Απ'οτι εχω καταλαβει οι κυστες προκαλουνται απο γενετικους παραγοντες; Επισης οταν λενε οτι αν ενα πτηνο εμφανισει κυστη αποκλειεται απο την αναπαραγωγη, ισχυει μονο για πτηνα διαγωνισμων ή γενικοτερα πρεπει να αποφευγεται η αναπαραγωγη τους προκειμενου να μην περασει το γονιδιο στους απογονους;

----------


## jk21

καμμια φορα σπανια  οφειλονται και σε βακτηρια ή νεοπλασματικη ασθενεια 

αν ειναι γενετικο , ναι μπορει να περασει στα παιδια ενος πουλιου και καλα ειναι να αποφευγεται το ζευγαρωμα του (ειδικα αν μετα την αφαιρεση μιας κυστης εμφανιζει συχνα και αλλες ) ή τουλαχιστον να γινετα με σκληροπτερα και οχι buff πτερωματα (σαν ταιρι ) . Το προβλημα εμφανιζεται κυριως στα πουλια διαγωνισμων ... ενω οι εκτροφεις ξερουν οτι ειναι πουλια με buff φτερωμα οι γονεις , δεν δισταζουν για εγωιστικους λογους να τα ζευγαρωσουν , για να εχουν εντονο buff φτερωμα και στα μικρα , χωρις να τους ενδιαφερει η τυχη τους στο μελλον ή συμβαινει λογω αγνοιας των εκτροφεων πανω στο προβλημα

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Υπαρχουν και παπαγαλοι με σκληρα ή μαλακα φτερα ή μονο στα καναρινια; Αν ναι, εξαρταται απο την μεταλλαξη του κοκατιλ ή δεν εχει σχεση;

----------


## jk21

το φτερωμα ειναι θεμα γενετικης προδιαθεσης .δεν το γνωριζω αλλα πιστευω στο ιδιο ειδος παπαγαλου ,μπορει να συνανταμε και τα δυο φτερωματα . Δεν μπορω να το πιστοποιησω ,αφου γνωριζεις οτι δεν ξερω πολλα για παπαγαλους , πολυ περισσοτερο για μεταλλαξεις τους .Ομως ισως ξερουν αλλα μελη μας 

θα ηθελα παντως να δουμε καποια στιγμη την κυστη απο κοντα , για να διαπιστωσουμε οτι τελικα ειναι αυτο που σκεφτομαστε ή κατι αλλο

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά στην μικρή σου Αλέξανδρε. 

Εμένα ο Ξερξάκος είχε μαλακή κύστη που αναπτύχθηκε σε 3-4 μέρες και ήταν συνδιασμός στραβού φτερώματος και χτυπήματος. Την κύστη την εσπασε μόνος του με το ράμφος του πριν προλάβω να τον πάω σε γιατρό.

Παρόλο που έχουνε περάσει 3 χρόνια απο την κύστη τα φτεράκια πτήσης  φυτρώνουν στραβά και αναπτύσσονται μέχρι ένα σημείο και μετά πέφτουν.

Επειδή και εγω το είχα ψάξει είχα βρει κάπου εδω στο φόρουμ (νομίζω βίντεο απο συνέδριο ήταν...) ότι υπάρχει γενετική προδιάθεση και στους παπαγάλους.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Υπαρχουν και παπαγαλοι με σκληρα ή μαλακα φτερα ή μονο στα καναρινια; Αν ναι, εξαρταται απο την μεταλλαξη του κοκατιλ ή δεν εχει σχεση;


Αλέξανδρε στα cockatiel δεν ισχύει αυτό με τη διαφορά ποιότητας στο φτέρωμα ! Ότι συμβαίνει είναι μέσω γενετικής φύσης για αυτό λοιπόν στα cockatiel όταν φτάνουμε στο σημείο να πάρουμε 
κάποιο πουλί και μελλοντικά θέλουμε αναπαραγωγή πρέπει να ξέρουμε ακριβώς το γενεαλογικό δέντρο κ ιστορικό του πουλιού μέχρι γονέων . 
Έτσι πετυχαίνουμε να φτιάχνουμε ζευγάρια με κοινά χαρακτηριστικα εξωτερικά (εξαιρούνται τα λουτινο κ τα πουλιά με κόκκινα μάτια μιας και δε πρέπει να τα βάζουμε αυτά μαζί σε αναπαραγωγή , σε αυτα βάζουμε διαφορετικές μεταλλάξεις πχ για να αποφύγουμε ανωμαλίες ) 
ώστε να πετύχουμε κάποιους στόχους πχ συγκεκριμένο τύπο τσουλουφιου ή κάποιο στυλ χρωματισμού όπως πχ. εμένα η Μόκα έχει ιδιαίτερο τσουλουφι και αρκετά κίτρινο πρόσωπο απο αλλά θηλυκά της μετάλλαξης της . 
Οπότε η Ρίκο μάλλον αν δεν είναι θέμα υγείας πχ και είναι γενετικής φύσεως , κάποιος απο τους δύο γονείς της το είχε και αυτός ή και οι δύο .  :Big Grin:  Αν λοιπόν εσύ πάρεις κάποια στιγμή ζευγάρι της αρσενικό τότε να κοιτάξεις για μικρό αρσενικό που δεν έχει κάποιο τέτοιο συμβάν οι γονείς του ! 
Δεβ αποκλείω επίσης τέτοια πράγματα να συμβαίνουν και  επηρεάζονται διατροφικά .

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πηγαμε στη γιατρο σημερα. Δεν ειναι κυστη τελικα αλλα ογκος...Μας εδωσε αντιβιωση για 10 μερες (baytril 0,5ml σε 50ml νερο). Σε 10 μερες θα την ξαναδει και αμα δεν εχει υποχωρησει θα χρειαστει να την αφαιρεσει γιατι θα συνεχιζει να μεγαλωνει και μπορει να την εμποδιζει στην κινηση ή να το σκαλιζει με αποτελεσμα να μολυνεται. Ηδη φαινεται να το εχει πειραξει γι αυτο ηταν κοκκινο (αν και δεν την εχω παρατηρησει να το πειραζει).Μετα την αφαιρεση γινεται βιοψια για να φανει αν ειναι καλοηθης ή κακοηθης. Αμα ειναι καλοηθης, ολα καλα, ληγει καπου εκει το θεμα αλλα αμα ειναι κακοηθης μπορει να χρειαστει ακομα και ακρωτηριασμο του φτερου ωστε να μη γινει μετασταση. Παντως ηταν καπως καθησυχαστικη καθως απ'οτι μου ειπε τετοιου ειδους ογκοι ειναι συνηθισμενο στα πτηνα και τους βλεπεις συχνα. Τι να πω...Εχω στεναχωρηθει αρκετα ειναι η αληθεια. Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## jk21

αντιστοιχη περιπτωση , που μου τεθηκε υποψη πριν λιγες μερες απο φιλη στο fb .Σημερα ειχα τη φωτο .... 

η αναφορα σου για αιμα με εκανε να φοβαμαι νεοπλασια (ογκο ) αλλα δεν ηθελα να σε φοβησω γιατι ειπες οτι εβγαινε και φτερο και ηθελα να το δω ...  Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα !!! Συχνα ειναι καλοηθεις

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Υπαρχει περιπτωση οντως να περασει με την αντιβιωση; Επισης απ'οτι μου ειπε η αφαιρεση γινεται με αναισθησια. Ποσο επικινδυνη ειναι μια τετοια διαδικασια σε τοσο μικρα πτηνα; Μπορουμε να πουμε πιθανοτητες καλοηθειας-κακοηθειας;

ΥΓ: Μοιαζει αρκετα με αυτο στην εικονα αλλα ειναι στην αρθρωση του φτερου.

----------


## jk21

Αναισθησια γινεται συχνα ακομα και σε μικρα πτηνα 

την αντιβιωση την δινει , μην τυχον εχει δημιουργηθει φλεγμονη για καποιο λογο και ειναι στην ουσια μαζεμενο πυον .Αν υπαρχει φτερο που εβγαινε εκει , μπορει να υπηρξε επιμολυνση . Θα βοηθησει στην απορροφηση της πυωδους ουσιας αν υπαρχει και στην υποχωρηση της φλεγμονης για να κανει την επεμβαση πιο ευκολα . Ετσι κι αλλιως θα σου εδινε για να κανει την επεμβαση και μετα απο αυτη προφυλακτικα .Ειναι η γνωστη ευραιου φασματος κινολονη (ενροφλοξασινη ) .Να προσεξεις αν συνεχιζει να πινει κανονικα νερο , γιατι εχει γευση που δεν συμπαθουν ιδιαιτερα τα πουλια 

δεν μπορω να σου δωσω πιθανοτητες , ομως η υπαρξη φτερου κοντα , με κανει να αισιοδοξω οτι ειναι απο μολυνση καλοηθης ογκος

----------


## Cristina

Αλεξανδρε, όλα θα πάμε καλά, μην ανησυχεις! Με την αντιβιωση μικραίνει λίγο, μάλλον ή μην φύγει αρκετά κιόλας αν δε είναι καρκίνωμα, λέω εγώ. Ο κ. Δημήτρης ξέρει καλύτερα με τόσα που είδαν τα μάτια του.
Εσύ μην αγχωνεσαι, το κορίτσι μία χαρά θα γίνει! Θα περάσει και αυτό! Περαστικά!!!!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Tη συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση την ειχε ξαναπαρει προπερσι και δεν ειχε θεμα αλλα θα χω το νου μου. Παντως και σημερα που το ξαναειδα εχει ακριβως στην κορυφη νεο φτερο - ειναι μικρο και σα καρφιτσα ακομα (δεν το σκεφτηκα να βγαλω φωτο..). Μακαρι να ειναι κατι τοσο απλο.

----------


## Cristina

Γιατί την πήρε τότε την αντιβιωση; Απλή περιέργεια...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αλέξανδρε όλα καλά θα πάνε φίλε μου μην σε αγχώνει ! Η εμπειρία και η ψυχραιμία της γιατρού σε συνδυασμό με το πόσο γερό κ υγιές πουλάκι είναι η Ρίκο θα φέρει καλά αποτελέσματα ! 
Εσένα είναι σε πρώιμο στάδιο οπότε δε νομίζω να φτάσει και σε σημείο ακροτηριασμου κτλ απλά σου είπε γενικά τι παίζει σα σενάρια !
Καλό βράδυ και εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν βρηκαμε ακριβως απο τι αλλα ειχε αρρωστησει ασχημα περυσι το καλοκαιρι. Δεν ετρωγε τπτ, εκανε εμετους. Κοντεψαμε να τη χασουμε. Ειχα παει πρωτα και σε ενα βλακα γιατρο ο οποιος της εδωσε αντιβιωση που δεν την επιασε και μετα αρνουνταν να την αλλαξει. Προκειμενου να μην παραδεχτει οτι εκανε λαθος της εβγαλε διαγνωση PDD (Proventricular dilatation disease) και ουσιαστικα μας ειπε οτι δεν εχει σωτηρια. Και αφου λοιπον ταλαιπωρηθηκαμε ποσες μερες πηγαμε σ'αλλο γιατρο η οποια της αλλαξε την αντιβιωση και εγινε καλα..Αλλα ειχε χασει βαρος, την ταιζαμε στο χερι. Καλλιεργειες,κτλ που ειχαμε κανει δε βρεθηκε κατι.

----------


## Cristina

Ταλαιπωρία και στεναχώρια που τραβηξες! Τώρα θα περάσει γρήγορα και θα γίνει καλά γρήγορα, μην ανησυχεις!!!! Αφού τα πέρασε εκείνα, είναι δυνατό κορίτσι!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Oλα καλά να πάνε στην Ρίκο! 

Καλά που το έψαξες, υπάρχουν τόσες διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις....εύχομαι να μείνετε στην αντιβίωση και να μην χρειαστεί κάτι άλλο.

Κατα τα άλλα πως είναι τρώει, παιζει?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Κατα τ'αλλα ειναι μια χαρα. Τρωει, πινει, παιζει, πεταει κανονικα.


Το νερο το δεχεται τελικα με την αντιβιωση. Απλα ειναι λιγα τα ml του νερου της δοσολογιας και εχει πολυ χαμηλη σταθμη στην ποτιστρα. Θα παρατηρησω αμα δυσκολευεται να πιει. Μπορω να βαλω 1ml αντιβιωσης σε 100ml νερου αμα χρειαστει; (αντι για για 0,5ml σε 50ml)

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις αλλα με δεδομενο οτι τα κοκατιλ πινουν σχεδον 15 με 20 ml νερο θερμοτερους μηνες , αν δεν το χυνει , σου υπεραρκει

----------


## Cristina

Αλεξανδρε, πως πάει το κορίτσι; Υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή με την αντιβιωση; Ξέρω πως είναι νωρίς ακόμα...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Την αντιβιωση την πινει κανονικα αλλα δεν ξερω αμα μικρυνε καθολου γιατι λειπω μερικες μερες εκτος Θεσ/νικης. Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ παντως για το ενδιαφερον. Θα σας κραταω ενημερους για οτι νεα εχω.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Η κυστη δεν εχει υποχωρησει με την αντιβιωση. Απο βδομαδα θα ξαναπαμε στη γιατρο για να τη δει και να δουμε τι θα κανουμε. Εσεις τι λετε; Να την αφαιρεσουμε χειρουργικα τωρα που ειναι νωρις ή να το αφησουμε να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθει; Ή θα ειναι χειροτερο κατι τετοιο; Τι κινδυνοι υπαρχουν απο μια τετοια επεμβαση;

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αλέξανδρε εύχομαι όλα να πάνε τέλεια με την μικρή σου !  :Embarrassment: 
Ειλικρινά για την επέμβαση είναι κάτι που η γιατρός θα σου πει για το περί τίνος πρόκειται η μη υποχώρηση της ! Εσύ της ανέφερες ότι μήπως είναι κάποιο φτερό που δε μπορεί να φυτρώσει ή στραβοβγαίνει ; 
Δε νομίζω κάποιος εδώ μέσα (τουλ. από τους γνωστούς που γράφουν) να ξέρουν από επεμβάσεις κτλ μιας και είναι θέματα πτηνιάτρων ! 
Οπότε δε ξέρω τι αρνητικά ή θετικά να σου πω που 1ον να στέκουν και 2ον να σε βοηθήσουν ! 

Σου δίνω όμως όλη τη θετική μου ενέργεια !  ::

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε αν ειναι εφικτο να παρει με βελονα υγρο να κανει βιοψια , καλα ειναι να την δει πρωτα να δει τι ειδους ειναι ... αν ειναι απλη κυστη φτερωματος , γνωμη μου ειναι να παραμεινει να ωριμασει ,αφου δεν το εμποδιζει κινητικα 

Αν ειναι νεοπλασια ομως , θα κρινει εκεινος απ το ειδος της και την επιθετικοτητα της (δεν ξερω αν εχει τις γνωσεις και την εξειδικευση να διακρινει ) αν πρεπει αμεσα ή καλα ειναι να μην την πειραξει

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εχει απορριψει οτι ειναι κυστη φτερωματος. Την ειδε κατω απο μικροσκοπιο και συμπερανε οτι ειναι νεοπλασια. Επισης δεν εχει υγρο. Για να κανει βιοψια (για να φανει αν ειναι καλοηθης ή κακοηθης) πρεπει ουτως ή αλλως να το ανοιξει και γι αυτο λεει δεν εχει νοημα κατι τετοιο. Η πρακτικη ειναι να το αφαιρουν κατευθειαν και μετα να γινεται η βιοψια. Φανηκε σιγουρη και ξεκαθαρη. Τι να πω..

----------


## jk21

Τοτε ειναι προφανης η επομενη κινηση σου .Πρεπει να αφαιρεθει . Το μονο που ισως εχει νοημα να ρωτησεις , ειναι αν γινει αφαιρεση , αυξανονται οι πιθανοτητες πιο συντομης μεταστασης και επιδεινωσης και αν δεν γινει αφαιρεση ,ποσο μεγιστο ζωης δινει ,αν ειναι κακοηθης αλλα οχι επιθετικη μορφη

----------


## Esmi

Πω πω τώρα το βλέπω όλο αυτό!! Μάλλον είναι σαν της Μόζι, και εκείνη από όγκο πέθανε! Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να την χειρουργήσεις! Εγώ δεν είχα αυτή τη δυνατότητα εδώ, κανείς δεν έπαιρνε τέτοια ευθύνη εδώ γιατί είναι όλοι κτηνίατροι και κανείς δεν ξέρει από πουλιά... Η κύστη θα μεγαλώνει μέρα με τη μέρα όλο και πιο πολύ να ξέρεις! Γιαυτό αφαίρεσε την όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς, αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου! Τς Μόζι ήταν σκληρή και δεν μπορούσε να πάρει υγρό ο κτηνίατρος να κάνει εξέταση, και απλά την έβλεπα να μεγαλώνει και στο τέλος είχε γίνει ίδιο μέγεθος με το κεφάλι της και αιμορραγούσε... και το μόνο που μπορούσα να κάνω είναι να περιποιούμαι το σημείο για να μην μολυνθεί! Περαστικά και αγύριστα εύχομαι! Θα τα καταφέρει, είναι δυνατό πουλάκι η μικρή σου!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οχι ρε συ, σοβαρα; Πως ηταν η διαθεση της Μοζι; Ειχε πεσει απο την αρχη; Ποσο καιρο αντεξε; Μετα καταφερες να κανεις βιοψια; Υποθετω ηταν κακοηθης και εκανε μετασταση για να εχει τετοια εξελιξη, ετσι δεν ειναι; Ή εφυγε απο μολυνση;

----------


## Esmi

Αλεξ όχι η μικρή μου δεν είχε κακή διάθεση, είχε πολύ καλή διάθεση μέχρι και 2 μέρες πριν φύγει... ο όγκος της μικρής μπυ ήταν στην αμαρα από κάτω, και μεγάλωνε συνεχώς για 2 μήνες αν θυμάμαι καλά... προς το τέλος άρχισε να αιμορραγει οπότε της έδινα αντιβίωση για να μην μολυνθεί... δεν ξέρω από τι έφυγε, μπορεί να έφυγε και από τη μόλυνση γιατί εκεί κάτω στο τέλος το μέρος ήταν απαίσιο, γεμάτο πληγές αίματα, φτερά δεν είχε, το πείραζε και συνέχεια κιόλας, άσε, το τσιμπουσε! Απλώς μια μέρα δεβ ήταν καλά καθόλου, δεν έτρωγε δεν έπινε, τα φτερά της είχαν πέσει, κοιμήθηκε για λίγο πάνω μου και έφυγε στα χέρια μου, χωρίς να καταλάβω από τι... μετα δεν την άνοιξα ούτε πήγα για βιοψία κάτι δεν είχα το κουράγιο, απλά ο κτηνίατρος μου είπε ότι όταν η μάζα είναι σκληρή και δεν έχει υγρό συνήθως είναι όγκος, και ότι δεν θα το εγχειριζε ο ίδιος γτ φοβόταν μην του πεθάνει επδ ήταν πολύ.μικρούλα!Από τότε που το είδα για πρώτη φορά έζησε νομίζω 3 μήνες, δεν ξέρω για μετάσταση απλώς αυτό είχε μεγαλώσει τοοοοσο πολύ και είχε γίνει σαν καρύδι!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πηγα τη Ρικο σημερα ξανα στη γιατρο. Ο ογκος δεν εχει μεγαλωσει. Μαλιστα η αντιβιωση το βοηθησε καπως και η γιατρος το ειδε πιο μαραμενο. Θα συνεχισουμε λοιπον την αντιβιωση για μια βδομαδα ακομα και σε δυο βδομαδες απο τωρα θα την ξαναπαω να δει πως παει. Αμα μεινει ως εχει δε θα το πειραξει. Θα το αφαιρεσει μονο αμα δει οτι μεγαλωνει ωστε να αποφυγουμε αμα μπορουμε οποιους κινδυνους μπορει να εχει μια ολικη ναρκωση.

----------


## Esmi

Τέλεια, αυτά είναι πολύ καλά νέα!!! Εύχομαι να γίνει τελείως καλά η μικρή σου Αλεξ!!

----------


## jk21

Αν υπαρχει εστω και μικρη υποχωρηση , ειναι απιθανο να  προκειται για κακοηθεια  , εκτος αν μιλαμε για θαυμα ... η αντιβιωση δεν νομιζω να μπορει να μειωσει ογκο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Απ'οτι καταλαβα η αντιβιωση βοηθησε να υποχωρησει η φλεγμονη που ειχε (απο το σκαλισμα να υποθεσω) γι αυτο και ειχε καλυτερη εικονα σημερα ο ογκος απο την προηγουμενη φορα. Αλλα σιγουρα δεν εχει μεγαλωσει.

----------


## jk21

Aν ειχε ερεθιστει το δερμα ισως ... μονο απο το ξυσιμο αλλιως δεν ερεθιζεται απο τον ογκο .Ουτε φαγουρα φερνει μια νεοπλασια αν δεν ενοχλει κινητικα ομως ....

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ηθελα να σας ενημερωσω για την κατασταση της κυστης. Πριν καμια 10αρια μερες σταματησα να δινω αντιβιωση στη Ρικο και προχθες την Παρασκευη την πηγα να την ξαναδει η γιατρος. Η κυστη ειναι στα ιδια. Δεν εχει μεγαλωσει, ουτε φαινεται να ενοχλει τη Ρικο ή να την πειραζει. Επισης η εικονα της κατα τη γνωμη της γιατρου δε δειχνει κακοηθεια. Επομενως υπαρχουν δυο επιλογες. Ή να αφαιρεθει τωρα με οτι κινδυνους μπορει να εχει ενα χειρουργειο ή να το αφησουμε για τωρα και να το ελεγχω τακτικα και αμα δω οτι μεγαλωνει ή δημιουργει αλλα προβληματα τοτε κανουμε το χειρουργειο. Η γιατρος φανηκε να κλινει προς τη δευτερη επιλογη. Κι εγω νομιζω ειμαι της ιδιας αποψης αλλα θα ηθελα να ακουσω και τις δικες σας.

----------


## jk21

ημουν αισιοδοξος απο τη μειωση της φλεγμονης με την αντιβιωση , οτι δεν προκειται για ογκο και τωρα ειμαι ακομα πιο σιγουρος αφου δεν εχουμε επιπλεον διογκωση 

η γνωμη μου για τις κυστες , οταν δεν δημιουργουν λειτουργικο προβλημα , ειναι να μενουν να ωριμαζουν και να αφαιρουνται οταν σκληρυνουν (πολυ πιο ευκολα ) , ενω καποιες φορες σκαει το δερμα και φευγουν μονες τους ή με ελαχιστη βοηθεια

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειχα παρατηρησει τον τελευταιο καιρο οτι μεγαλωσε λιγο ο ογκος στο φτερο και γι αυτο πηγα τη Ρικο μια βολτα απο τη γιατρο για να της ριξει κι αυτη μια ματια. Επιβεβαιωσε οτι οντως εχει μεγαλωσει λιγο και ξανακαναμε την κουβεντα για το χειρουργειο. Τα δεδομενα ειναι τα εξης. Ο ογκος ειναι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα καλοηθεια. Δε φαινεται να ενοχλει τη Ρικο, ουτε και την πειραζει. Εχει μεγαλωσει ομως λιγο απο τον Οκτωβρη. Αλλα το χειρουργειο εχει τους κινδυνους του (ολικη ναρκωση, κτλ). Απο την αλλη αμα μεγαλωσει κι αλλο μπορει να γινει πιο δυσκολη μετα η αφαιρεση του ογκου. Επισης μπορει να πιασει γυρω απο το κοκκαλο και την αρθρωση και να χρειαστει ακρωτηριασμο του φτερου προκειμενου να αφαιρεθει. Μου ειπε λοιπον να σκεφτω τα παραπανω και να αποφασισω. Ειμαι ομως πολυ μπερδεμενος...Θα με ενδιεφερε να ακουγα και τη δικια σας γνωμη.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αν είναι γερό το πουλάκι δε νομίζω να έχεις να φοβάσαι τίποτα με το χειρουργείο. Οι γιατροί έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία. Εγώ θα το έκανα για να αποφύγω τα χειρότερα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Eίναι λογικό να φοβάσαι και εγώ στην θέση σου το ίδιο θα το σκεφτόμουν και θα ζήταγα γνώμες.

Δεν ξέρω όμως κάποιο μέλος μας να έχει περιστατικό με χειρουργείο. 

Η γιατρός σου έχει εμπειρία με τόσο μικρό πουλί?

----------


## Cristina

Αν είναι έμπειρη ή γιατρός, εγώ θα προχωρουσα στην εγχείρηση, μόνο και μόνο για τους λόγους που σου είπε αυτή. 
Καλή ανάρρωση, σε ότι και αποφασίζεις!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας. Απ'οτι καταλαβαινω εχει εμπειρια. Κατι που ξεχασα να αναφερω ειναι και η πιθανοτητα να μη μεγαλωσει αλλο. Σκεφτομουν να περιμενα λιγο ακομα. Και αμα δω οτι μεγαλωνει εστω λιγο ακομα τοτε να γινει το χειρουργειο. Αλλα δεν εχω αποφασισει ακομα.

----------


## jk21

Να μεταφερεις τη σκεψη σου στην πτηνιατρο και αν θεωρει οτι εχεις περιθωρια να παρατηρησεις μικρη αυξηση , χωρις να ειναι αργα για επεμβαση (με αυξημενο υπερβολικα τοτε κινδυνο υποτροπων ) τοτε να πας σε αυτη την κινηση 

Διαφορετικα να κανεις οτι σου πει η πτηνιατρος , δεχομενος ομως οτι μπορει κατι να παει στραβα . Αν θεωρει οτι ο ογκος θα αυξανεται με ρυθμο που σε 1 με 2 χρονια αν οχι νωριτερα θα ειναι μη  εγχειρισημος και συναμα θα εχει αμεση επιδραση στη διαβιωση του πουλιου  , θα πρεπει να δεχθεις οτι πρεπει να ρισκαρεις εστω , αλλα εγκαιρα

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καλησπερα σε ολους. 
Η Ρικο πειραξε την κυστη της και την πληγωσε. Δεν καταφερα να επικοινωνησω με την πτηνιατρο μας επειδη λειπει σε αναρρωτικη αδεια και ειναι αγνωστο ποτε θα επιστρεψει στη δουλεια. Τι να κανω ωστε να αποφυγουμε το ενδεχομενο καποιας μολυνσης; Μηπως να την πηγαινα να τη δει αλλη πτηνιατρος;

Γενικα εχει μεγαλωσει λιγο η κυστη και ισως πρεπει να δρομολογηθει το χειρουργειο. Αλλα με την πτηνιατρο σε αναρρωτικη δεν ξερω τι να κανω.

----------


## jk21

Καλα ειναι (οσο αφορα επεμβαση ) να μη γινει βιαστικα απο αλλο γιατρο και οχι απο οποιον την παρακολουθει και ξερει το ιστορικο της , ενω του εχεις παραλληλα και συ εμπιστοσυνη .Ολα αυτα αν δεν υπαρξει κατι κατεπειγον . Θα ελεγα να βαλεις στην πληγη pulvo ή vioplex spray πρωι απογευμα για μερικες μερες και να ερθεις σε επαφη με τον πτηνιατρο (αν ειναι δυνατον ) τηλεφωνικα για ενημερωση .Αν ομως δεις κατι να μην πηγαινει καλα , να ερθεις σε επαφη με πτηνιατρο εστω και αλλον

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αντιβιωση απο στομα να δωσω; Θυμαμαι οταν πρωτοειχε βγαλει την κυστη μου ειχε η γιατρος Baytril για μερικες.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν το κακοφορμισει ασχημα , τοπικα οξυζενε και μετα αντιβιοτικο σπρει , αρκει  

Αν δεις οτι δεν κλεινει η πληγη παρολη τη χρηση του spay ,βαζεις μετα καποια για καλο και κακο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δημητρη οσο το ενοχλω με οξυζενε, σπρευ τοσο περισσοτερο το σκαλιζει σ' αυτη τη φαση και το κανει χειροτερα. Νομιζω προτιμω να δωσω απο το στομα μπας και κλεισει. Θυμισε μου σε παρακαλω την αναλογια του Baytril. Μηπως πρεπει να της βαλω κατι σαν κολαρο;;

----------


## jk21

ναι το κολλαρο σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι δεδομενη προταση ! 

1 ml στα 100 νερου αρκουν για προληψη , ομως αν το πουλι ακουμπα το ποδι του σε χωρους που  μπορει να μολυνθει , μεχρι να κλεισει η πληγη πρεπει να μπαινει οξυζενε ή octenisept εστω για απολυμανση της πληγης , ασχετα αντιβιωσης

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Στο φτερο ειναι η  κυστη Δημητρη. Κολλαρο πως φτιαχνω και πως το τοποθετω; Υπαρχει σχετικο θεμα;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μπορεις μηπως να μου στειλεις και τη λιστα με τους πτηνιατρους στη Θεσσαλονικη;

----------


## jk21

Στο κεφαλι θα μπει το κολλαρο ετσι κι αλλιως για να μην πειραζει το φτερο .Το καταλαβα ... εγραψα οτι ειναι αλλου; 

Σου στελνω σε λιγο τη λιστα 

Νομιζω εχουμε θεμα  αλλα στην ουσια παιρνεις ενα σκληρο διαφανες πλαστικο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Την πηγα στο γιατρο. Της εβαλε κολαρο και θα συνεχισω την αντιβιωση. Επισης μου ειπε οτι ειναι καταλληλη στιγμη να κανουμε την εγχειρηση. 
Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι δεν μπορει να φαει με το κολαρο. Της εβαλα χαμηλη ταιστρα αλλα και παλι. Παει απο πανω και την εμποδιζει το κολαρο. Λιγο πισω αμα εκανε ωστε να μεινει το κολαρο εξω απο την ταιστρα δε θα την εμποδιζε αλλα δεν την κοβει. Νερο την ειδα ηπιε. Προσπαθησα να την ταισω με το χερι αλλα δεν το δεχοταν. Τι να κανω για να τη βοηθησω με το φαι; Εχει να φαει απο το πρωι. Τουλαχιστον μπορει και κινειται μεσα στο κλουβι.

Το συγκεκριμενο γιατρο μου τον συστησε η γιατρος που παρακολουθουσε τη Ρικο καθως λειπει με αναρρωτικη και δεν ειναι γνωστο ποτε θα μπορεσει να επιστρεψει στο ιατρειο. Κι αυτος παντως μπορει να αναλαβει το χειρουργειο. Αλλα νομιζω προτιμω να περιμενω λιγο μηπως και επιστρεψει συντομα. Εσεις τι λετε;

----------


## jk21

Αν το κολλαρο βγαινει και μπαινει ευκολα , να το ανοιγεις λιγη ωρα παρουσια σου να τρωει

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Oχι δε βγαινει...

----------


## jk21

προσπαθησε να κανεις κατι σε σχημα σεσουλας , να βαζεις τροφη και να του την προτεινεις κοντα στο προσωπο . Αν μεχρι το βραδυ δεν φαει , επικοινωνησε με το γιατρο να εχεις τη συγκαταθεση του για αφαιρεση του κολλαρου ή εναλλακτικη προταση του για να τραφει

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πριν λιγο εμαθα την ταισε η φιλη μου. Οταν τελειωσω απο τη δουλεια θα παρω το γιατρο.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Mετα απο απειρους πειραματισμους με διαφορετικες ταιστρες και τροπο τοποθετησης βρηκαμε τελικα σημειο οπου μπορει να φαει ανετα. Τρωει, πινει κανονικα πλεον! 

Εχει αρχισει να μαδαει τον λευκοπλαστη απο το κολαρο. Διαβασα σε ενα σαιτ του εξωτερικου οτι μπορεις να κολλησεις στο κολλαρο πραγματα ωστε να ασχολειται με αυτα αντι για τον λευκοπλατη/κολαρο. Τι λετε;

----------


## jk21

Nα το επιανες με συρραπτικο ... δεν νομιζω να μπορεσει να το κοψει και να το φαει ... ρωτα βεβαια το γιατρο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Με συρραπτικο το επιασε απλα το καλυψε με λευκοπλαστη.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τα παμε καλα με το κολαρο. Τρωει, πινει ανετα. Παιζει αρκετα μαζι του. Επισης μπορει να φτασει τον ουροπηγικο αδενα της και καποια πουπουλα οποτε δε στερειται εντελως την περιποιηση του φτερωματος. Αν και καταληγει να περιποιειται περισσοτερο το κολαρο της..Ουτε με το πεταγμα ειχαμε καποιο προβλημα. Βγαινει κανονικα τη βολτα της. Το μονο κομματι που τη δυσκολευει ειναι η μετακινηση μεσα στο κλουβι καθως την εμποδιζει το κολαρο σε ορισμενες κινησεις. Αλλα με λιγο κοπο παραπανω τα καταφερνει. Το σημαντικο παντως ειναι οτι σταματησε να πειραζει την κυστη.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Tην Πεμπτη θα κανουμε το χειρουργειο. Ειναι γνωστοι οι κινδυνοι ενος χειρουργειου. Μετα την αφαιρεση θα γινει και βιοψια. Υπαρχει και ενα ακομα ασχημο ενδεχομενο. Αν ο ογκος εχει εξαπλωθει στο κοκαλο θα χρειαστει ακρωτηριασμο της ακρης του φτερου. Αν δε γινει κατι τετοιο λεει η γιατρος θα ξαναμεγαλωσει ο ογκος και θα χρειαζεται χειρουργειο ξανα και ξανα και οπως καταλαβαινετε κατι τετοιο ειναι επικινδυνο καθως παιζουμε με τις πιθανοτητες. Στην περιπτωση ενος ακρωτηριασμου θα χασει τα φτερα πτησης γιατι ο ογκος βρισκεται στην ακρη του φτερου. Αλλα κατι τετοιο θα γινει σε δευτερο χρονο και οχι την Πεμπτη.

Το κολαρο το φοραει ακομα και την εχει κουρασει λιγο. Αλλα δεν της το βγαζω γιατι ακομα και φορωντας το εχει βρει τροπο να πειραζει την κυστη. Μολις της το βγαλω ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα το πληγωσει παλι ασχημα. 

Με εχει αγχωσει η ολη διαδικασια. Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα. Ειχε κανεις ποτε του παρομοια εμπειρια;

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα ! κατανοω οτι ειναι δυσκολη για το πουλακι διπλη επεμβαση την ιδια μερα (ισως και για τον γιατρο ) αλλα στο ενδεχομενο κακοηθειας , φοβαμαι οτι αν η κυστη αιματωνεται , κατα την αφαιρεση υπαρχει κινδυνος μετακινησης καρκινικων κυτταρων σε αλλα σημεια του κορμιου , αν μεινει το μολυσμενο κοκκαλο του φτερου (αν εχει μολυνθει ) . Δεν ειμαι πτηνιατρος αλλα ετσι ξερω οτι γινεται σε ανθρωπινους ογκους και ισως δεν ισχυει το ιδιο στα πουλια .Αυτο που μπορω να σου πω , ειναι αν ο ιδιος ο γιατρος σου πει οτι χρειαζεται αφαιρεση την ιδια στιγμη και το (πιθανον ) μολυσμενο κοκκαλο αλλα υπαρχει κινδυνος να μην αντεξει , να το ρισκαρεις , γιατι αν το πει , θα ειναι σιγουρος (απο την εικονα ) για την κακοηθεια του ογκου και θα κρινει οτι πρεπει να ρισκαρει

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μαλιστα. Παντως απο την μεχρι τωρα εξελιξη και εικονα δε μοιαζει για κακοηθεια.

----------


## xrisam

Kαλή επιτυχία Αλέξανδρε, όλα καλά εύχομαι να πάνε.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Σημερα το απογευμα ειναι το χειρουργειο. Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα. Θα σας ενημερωσω για την εκβαση σου.

----------


## jk21

Ειμαι σιγουρος ... οτι οι ευχες ολων μας ειναι μαζι του , ευχομαι το καλυτερο !!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πηγε καλα το χειρουργειο. Αναρρωνει η Ρικο. Μου ειπε η γιατρος να βγαλω τις πατηθρες γιατι ειναι ζαλισμενη απο τη ναρκωση και μπορει να πεσει. Αυριο θα βαλουμε καποιες σε χαμηλο υψος και θα τις ανεβαζουμε σταδιακα μεχρι να συνελθει εντελως. Εδεσε επισης το φτερο με ειδικο επιδεσμο και θα συνεχισει να φοραει το κολαρο. Τον επιδεσμο θα τον βγαλουμε σε 2-3 μερες. Θα παρει ακομα αντιβιωση για τουλαχιστον 10 μερες. Σε μια βδομαδα θα παμε τη Ρικο να την ξαναδει. Αφαιρεθηκε ο ογκος και καυτηριαστηκε  οσο καλυτερα γινοταν αλλα υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να εχουν μεινει υπολειματα (ακομα και λιγα κυτταρα) απο τα οποια μπορει να ξαναδημιουργηθει. Σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα χρειαστει να γινει ακρωτηριασμος της ακρης του φτερου. Τελος θα στειλει η γιατρος τον ογκο για βιοψεια.  

Γενικα κυλησε καλα η ολη διαδικασια. Το μονο απροοπτο ηταν οταν γυρισαμε σπιτι και την εβαλα στο κλουβι της χωρις πατηθρες, αρχισε να σκαρφαλωνει στα καγκελα και να ψαχνει τα κλαδια της ωστε να κατσει καπου ψηλα και με ασφαλεια. Πηγαινε περα δωθε και φοβηθηκα πως ειτε θα ανοιξει κανα ραμα ειτε θα πεσει. Οποτε την εβαλα πισω στο κλουβι μεταφορας και κολλησα περιμετρικα στο κλουβι ενα κομματι υφασμα ωστε να μην μπορει να πιαστει στα καγκελα. Την εβαλα μετα ξανα στο κλουβι της και ευτυχως ηρεμησε και εκατσε στον πατο ησυχα οπου ειναι και η τροφη μαζι με το νερο της.  

Τα δυο πρωτα 24ωρα ειναι λιγο κρισιμα αλλα ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## jk21

Απο την εικονα του ογκου , εκανε καποια ανεπισημη εκτιμηση για την φυση του; εμοιαζε λιπωδης ιστος ή ειχε και σαρκα;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν ανεφερε κατι τετοιο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα είδα το θέμα Αλέξανδρε. Εύχομαι να έχει καλή ανάρρωση η μικρούλα και να μην χρειαστεί τίποτα περαιτέρω!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Η Ρικο ειναι καλα, τρωει, πινει κανονικα. Της εβαλα και τα κλαδακια της. Περιποιειται τον εαυτο της, βγαζει φωνουλες. Ολα βαινουν καλως.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θυμηθηκα κατι ακομα που μου ειπε η γιατρος. Απανταει σε εκεινο που με ειχες ρωτησει Δημητρη σχετικα με τον κινδυνο μετακινησης καρκινικων κυτταρων. Στα πουλια δεν υπαρχει τετοιος κινδυνος. Ακομα και κακοηθεια να ειναι θα αναπτυχθει πρωτα ξανα σε αυτο το σημειο και μετα θα κανει μετασταση αλλου.

----------


## jk21

ενδιαφερον οχι μονο οσο αφορα τα πουλια αλλα και γιατι αυτο δεν συμβαινει σε μας .Αν κατι τετοιο ισχυει σιγουρα , υποθετω η επιστημη θα προσπαθει να το εκμεταλλευτει βρισκοντας τον λογο και αν αυτος μπορει να μετατεθει και στον ανθρωπο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Γι αυτο το λογο και δεν υπηρχε βιασυνη να γινει και η βιοψια και επελεξα να γινει στην κτηνιατρη σχολη με μικροτερο κοστος με τα αποτελεσματα να βγαινουν σε κανα μηνα περιπου. 

Ελπιζω μονο να μην παρερμηνευσα τα λεγομενα της. Αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτο ειπε οντως.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Η Ρικο παει καλα. Εχει βρει τις δυναμεις πλεον. Εχουμε βγαλει τους επιδεσμους απο την προηγουμενη βδομαδα. Για να μην το σκαλιζει της βαλαμε μεγαλυτερο κολαρο και δυσκολευεται στις μετακινησεις. Αλλα ειναι προτιμοτερο αυτο απο το να το πειραξει. Επισης εχει αρχισει να ανοιγει και να τεντωνει το φτερο κανονικα. Αντιβιωση (baytril) παιρνει ακομα. Αυριο θα ξαναπαμε στη γιατρο και πιστευω οτι θα βγαλουμε το κολαρο και θα επανελθει στην καθημερινοτητα της.

----------


## jk21

ευχαριστα νεα , μπραβο !!!

----------


## xrisam

Σιδεράνια η Κουκλίτσα!! Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε!! :Happy0159:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ειχαμε σημερα ραντεβου με τη γιατρο. Η Ρικο ειναι πολυ καλα. Και το φτερο ειναι πολυ καλα τοσο ως προς το χειρουργειο αλλα και ως προς το καταγμα. Τις προηγουμενες μερες ειχαμε αρχισει να βγαζουμε για καποιες ωρες δοκιμαστικα το κολαρο υπο επιτηρηση. Αλλα δε φαινεται να το σκαλιζει οποτε σημερα το βγαλαμε ας ελπισουμε μονιμα. Επισης σταματαμε αντιβιωση και γενικα επιστρεφουμε στους κανονικους μας ρυθμους. Αυριο θα δοκιμασουμε να κανουμε πτηση! Ελπιζω να πανε ολα και να μην εχουμε καποιο αλλο δυσαρεστο απροοπτο!

----------


## kst

Αλέξανδρε επειδή και μένα το κοκατίλ μου είχε μια μικρή κύστη, από αυτά που έμαθα και εγώ σήμερα από τον πτηνίατρο είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να ανησυχείς απλά πρέπει να το πας στον γιατρό. Μπορεί να φύγει εντελώς με αντιβίωση μέσα σε 5 ημέρες. Απλά μην προσπαθήσεις να την σπάσεις μόνος μπορεί να κάνεις ζημιά και σε καμία περίπτωση μην βάλεις betadine.
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα κάπως, περαστικά στην φίλη σου !

----------


## alex1986lunatic

> Αλέξανδρε επειδή και μένα το κοκατίλ μου είχε μια μικρή κύστη, από αυτά που έμαθα και εγώ σήμερα από τον πτηνίατρο είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να ανησυχείς απλά πρέπει να το πας στον γιατρό. Μπορεί να φύγει εντελώς με αντιβίωση μέσα σε 5 ημέρες. Απλά μην προσπαθήσεις να την σπάσεις μόνος μπορεί να κάνεις ζημιά και σε καμία περίπτωση μην βάλεις betadine.
> Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα κάπως, περαστικά στην φίλη σου !


Σ'ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου αλλα αυτο που ειχε η Ρικο ηταν νεοπλασια, δηλαδη ογκος και το αφαιρεσαμε με χειρουργειο. Μπορει να διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα ποστ του θεματος για να καταλαβεις περισσοτερα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καναμε σημερα την πρωτη μας πτηση μετα το χειρουργειο! Ουτε το σκαλιζει που βγαλαμε το κολαρο. Φτου φτου, ολα καλα!

----------


## panos70

Περαστικα και σιδερενιος

----------

